# Anyone have unusual eye colour pictures?



## ArcherPigeons (Sep 15, 2015)

Ive heard of pigeons with blue, green, even purple eyes - but never seen them. Does anyone have any? Pictures even?

Anything other than Orange, pearl and bull?


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

ArcherPigeons said:


> Ive heard of pigeons with blue, green, even purple eyes - but never seen them. Does anyone have any? Pictures even?
> 
> Anything other than Orange, pearl and bull?


ArcherPigeons ,these are pics i have saved from the net ,also check out this link ...http://mumtazticloft.com/PigeonGenetics7.asp


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

Damascene with green eye Alan Bliven U.S .


----------



## ArcherPigeons (Sep 15, 2015)

Wow, that blue eye on the red pigeon is amazing! Thanks


----------



## ArcherPigeons (Sep 15, 2015)

Does anyone have pictures of their own birds rather than from the internet?


----------

